# Bullet weight and action wear ?



## merlyn3248 (Mar 16, 2008)

I just bought a new Ruger P89 and will be reloading for it. I know there is a lot of opinions about what bullet weight is best in a 9mm, but the question I have is this: does shooting a heavy bullet like a 147gr create more wear and tear on an action, than say a 124gr. bullet ?

Thanks


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

In the 9mm Parabellum, the difference would be negligible. Auto pistols handle recoil differently than revolvers, and recoil is in a much more narrow range than in revolvers.

In my .45 Colt cartridges, I have shot 185 gr. JHP and 350 gr. cast bullets, and the heavier bullets generate far more recoil energy than the lighter ones. And recoil puts a great amount of stress on a revolver's top strap. I tell you this from experience, having stretched the frame of a Colt SAA.

But in 9mm, its no worry.

Bob Wright


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

I don't know about the wear and tear but my preference is to send 147gr through the gun atleast for about the first 100 rounds. I don't know why, but I do it. Maybe I'm just weird haha

-Jeff-


----------



## Willieno59 (Feb 29, 2008)

You can wear out a Ruger?


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

You can wear out any gun with enough rounds through its gullet. It won't be worn out to the point that its irrepairable, but you'll start to see broken parts or beat-up parts.

Nothing lasts forever.

Bob Wright


----------

